# suche Trialframe



## Trialermilian (1. Juni 2005)

Hy Leute, 
weil mir heute mein heißgeliebtes Crescent gerissen ist , und ich trialfreie Tage hasse, wollte ich mal fragen wer einen gebrauchten Rahmen rumliegen hat. Es sollte ein Levelboss, Zoo Boa, ein Pittbull oder ähnliches sein. Meldet euch. Bis dann, Max


----------



## Levelboss (1. Juni 2005)

siehe Signatur.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlingsi (1. Juni 2005)

ich hätte da vielleicht noch ein coustellier abzugeben.


----------



## tobsen (1. Juni 2005)

Hier gibts Rahmen


----------



## trail-kob (2. Juni 2005)

bin fast am überlegen meinen bt aufzugeben und ein toxsin zu kaufen... aber .. naja weiss eben noch nicht so richtig ... erstmal chrisking nabe zulegen...


----------



## Schlingsi (2. Juni 2005)

trail-kob schrieb:
			
		

> bin fast am überlegen meinen bt aufzugeben und ein toxsin zu kaufen... aber .. naja weiss eben noch nicht so richtig ... erstmal chrisking nabe zulegen...



behalt auf jeden fall den BT und hol dir ne CK. da haste 1000 mal so viel von als von so nem komischen neuen rahmen!


----------



## tobsen (2. Juni 2005)

Schlingsi schrieb:
			
		

> als von so nem komischen neuen rahmen!



da is aber einer frustriert...


----------



## Schlingsi (2. Juni 2005)

Och wie süüüüüß, da nimmt einer alles persönlich. Wieso wusste ich nur schon im Voraus das sich da jemand zu Wort melden würde...   

Fakt ist, ein BT 5.0 mit CK ist eine mächtigere Waffe als irgendein anderer Rahmen mit "Deore" Nabe.


----------



## trialsrider (2. Juni 2005)

WAFFE??? Wie ihr kämpft mit euren Rädern?

CK:   
BT 5.0:  
Toxxsin: auch    mir gefallen sie!


----------



## tobsen (2. Juni 2005)

Schlingsi schrieb:
			
		

> Och wie süüüüüß, da nimmt einer alles persönlich. Wieso wusste ich nur schon im Voraus das sich da jemand zu Wort melden würde...
> 
> Fakt ist, ein BT 5.0 mit CK ist eine mächtigere Waffe als irgendein anderer Rahmen mit "Deore" Nabe.



da is aber einer frustriert...


----------



## Benjy (2. Juni 2005)

tobsen schrieb:
			
		

> da is aber einer frustriert...


da wiederholt sich aber einer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlingsi (2. Juni 2005)

einfach nich beachten... hilft immer


----------



## tobsen (2. Juni 2005)

jetz ma nich beleidigt sein, ihr kölner seid aber auch verklemmt...


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (2. Juni 2005)

Ich glaub hier sehen 2 Leute ihre Geschäfte eingehen


----------



## Benjy (2. Juni 2005)

Tobe-Daddy schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub hier sehen 2 Leute ihre Geschäfte eingehen


ja der gleiche gedanke schwirrte mir vorhin auch schon im kopf herum


----------



## elhefe (3. Juni 2005)

Schlingsi schrieb:
			
		

> Fakt ist, ein BT 5.0 mit CK ist eine mächtigere Waffe als irgendein anderer Rahmen mit "Deore" Nabe.




Klingt ja wie ein Star Wars  Zitat. Aber erst wenn Du auf nem BT mit CK mit nem Lichtschwert herumwedelst, ist die Macht mit Dir.


----------

